# TTOC stand at GTi International May7/8th *Pitch Cancelled*



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

That time of year again for GTi international. Once again TTOC can have a club stand for about 3-4 cars on both saturday and sunday. Along with the stand space there is aoppurtunity for 2 privelleged car parking spaces up for off.

The cost is Â£25 for the whole weekend for the club.

If people want to go (and they usually do) then I can distribute the passes again. 
The final details have not been set but the website is below.

www.autometrix.co.uk

Can people put there names down for either the sturday sunday or both and I'll construct a list. It would be nice for people to have a range of TT to see from standard to modded and a mix of TTR/TTC. But who ever wants to come can put there name down and be welcome.

If there is alot of interest then we can have up to 3 slots. 

Cheers Andy


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Can you put me down for the Saturday.
Ta


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Andy,

How much is the entrance fee for owners?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

As space is limited for the club stand, please be absolutely sure that you are able to commit to attending on your chosen day. I don't want to see anyone denied a space on the stand by someone who doesn't turn up.

Obviously something drastic might come up after you've said you'll be there - if so, please post as soon as possible to let us know.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm going in for the 'Show and Shine' this yr on the Sat and would be more then happy to wak my car on the stand afterwards Clive if so?

Cheers, Glen. 

P.S: Lets just hope that my bloody tyre doesn't Feck up this time! :roll: :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gworks said:


> I'm going in for the 'Show and Shine' this yr on the Sat and would be more then happy to wak my car on the stand afterwards Clive if so?
> 
> Cheers, Glen.


That's not going to be possible, Glen. It's not allowed by the organisers to move cars in and out of the display/stand area during the day. Cars have to be in place no later than 9:30am and have to remain there until 5pm.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

OK Here we go then---

SATURDAY
1 Ronin
2 Jay Gemson
3
?4 Dani

SUNDAY
1
2
3
?4 Dani


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> OK
> 
> SATURDAY
> 1 Ronin
> ...


I dont wanna be alone


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL

in a 10 by 4 metre plot on its own your car will be safe though. 8)

There will be more :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Andy, I'll be there one day.... although I do fancy the 1/4 mile this year


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Gworks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going in for the 'Show and Shine' this yr on the Sat and would be more then happy to wak my car on the stand afterwards Clive if so?
> ...


Ahh. Well in that case, I'm gonna have to give it a miss. If I stay for the whole weekend then I might be up for leaving it on the Sunday. 
Last year the weather was really really crappy and dont fancy sticking about if it's gonna be the same this yr. :? We'll have to wait n see. 
If there's still room on the sunday I'll let Clive know!

Cheers, Glen.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in for the Saturday!

Modded TTC owner 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Andy, 
I posted last night that I'd be there all weekend but then edited :?

I would still like to be there both days but can't commit atm because of ... something that has happened here 3 weeks ago  
If all is well, I will be there -fingers x-ed (PM on it's way to you)

If I can come, I will be on this side of the fence this year


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> OK Here we go then---
> 
> SATURDAY
> 1 Ronin
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I can't believe one year has gone already. It is like yesterday that I was chating with many of your guys. We are aging so fast.

I would like to do the 1/4 mile as I do every year, so I can't put my car on any display.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Any more from anyone ?.

Doesn't look promising. 

Come on guys, I cant send a cheque of for a pitch if no one will be on it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure there'll be more once the snow has melted :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Any more takers? This is a nice event and a great chance to show off your pride and joy infront of fellow VAG enthusiasts.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doesn't look all that promising yet, does it :?

But there is still a lot of time until May 

What usually happens on "the other side" is that cars turn up early morning if you publish a time and location and queue to get on the stand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Andy,

I won't be able to make this now due to a trip to see my family in Berlin.

Have a good time all: I hope the weather will be better than last year for you [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

updated below


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

That's a real shame 

Thanks for trying though DXN. You guys don't know what you're missing out on! It's a real privelege to be able to show your car off as part of a show like this. Exhibitors and show cars come from all over Europe and the TTs always get plenty of attention 8)

What's the deadline for application?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> That's a real shame
> 
> Thanks for trying though DXN. You guys don't know what you're missing out on! It's a real privelege to be able to show your car off as part of a show like this. Exhibitors and show cars come from all over Europe and the TTs always get plenty of attention 8)
> 
> What's the deadline for application?


Ill Second that jay - showed my car at last years GTI - maybe a sticky in the main room would help drum up support.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i can make the sunday if it helps  but will be in the show and shine on the saterday


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

is anyone going to gti international?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I am!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> is anyone going to gti international?


 yep loads of VW'S!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will be going too, but not sure which day of the too. I just hope it is a nice weather for a change.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

If you have any spaces for the saturday, I'll be up for this! :wink:

How much does it cost?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

SATURDAY 
1 Ronin 
2 Jay Gemson 
3 BobbaFeTT 
4 
SUNDAY 
1 Yellow TT (on his own 8) ) 
2 
3 
4

Looks like saturday would OK.

If those above are interested a pitch is Â£25 (ie divided amongst you) for the weekend. Good for spaced parking if nothing else

I'll keep an eye but the dealine was a while ago so it may be too late.

any for sunday

PS The car would be static for the whole day so you cant do the sprint etc if you wanted


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

DXN said:


> SATURDAY
> 1 Ronin
> 2 Jay Gemson
> 3 BobbaFeTT
> ...


Sounds good, how do we pay?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If people do want to go can they pm me please.

With 4 of you it would Â£6 each. :? This does not include the admission fee for the event, this would be extra.

I will send you my address when you pm me. when I have all the cheques then I can apply to GTi for the pitch. With the cheque could I have a address to send the windscreen pass out to.

If its too late Given the missed date from GTi) then I will (obviously) destroy the cheques.

Please send your interest to me.

Ta

Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sorry guys but this want be happening.

I hope all that go have a good day though


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

DXN said:


> Sorry guys but this want be happening.


Thats a shame


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Tis a shame indeed Boba FeTT. Thanks for all your efforts DXN.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

are you guys still going though? i'll be there on the sunday,be nice to get a few tt's on the strip!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will be going but not sure which day yet. Who is going which day?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As things turned out: I had to fly to the cotinent pretty pronto a week ago, so I will be in this country over the GTI weekend.

If anyone wants to display their TT at a 4-ringed club, please PM me for details


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Went last year in my Caddy truck. would be nice to go in the TT. probably be Sunday for me. THe pod is always worth a look. Don't forget your licence if you are going on the strip! (happend to me once  )

Ps. you can get cheap race fuel at the pod stands too. makes a massive poke in your performance! 113 RON octane!! :twisted: maybe safer to only go to 106 cool blue racing ( smells like heaven!) :-*


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Went last year in my Caddy truck. would be nice to go in the TT. probably be Sunday for me. THe pod is always worth a look. Don't forget your licence if you are going on the strip! (happend to me once  )
> 
> Ps. you can get cheap race fuel at the pod stands too. makes a massive poke in your performance! 113 RON octane!! :twisted: maybe safer to only go to 106 cool blue racing ( smells like heaven!) :-*


 cheap racing fuel? 113 would be a waste of time mate as your ecu could never advance the timing enough for 113 octane. i've used 106 and for Â£40/10 litres it's hardly cheap


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I've got my ticket for Sunday. Cars going in for the show n shine if I can get what I'm waiting for on the car in time that is. :? 
See all those who go on Sunday.

Glen.

P.S: Caney, lookin forward to seeing ur car hit the strip! 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Gworks said:


> I've got my ticket for Sunday. Cars going in for the show n shine if I can get what I'm waiting for on the car in time that is. :?
> See all those who go on Sunday.
> 
> Glen.
> ...


Should be there on Sunday too. And I want to go against caney this time, but to avoid cheating I will disconnect his NOS bottle and take it with me. :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Gworks said:
> 
> 
> > I've got my ticket for Sunday. Cars going in for the show n shine if I can get what I'm waiting for on the car in time that is. :?
> ...


.....to put into yours, hehe.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

vlastan,to avoid "cheating" i take it what you mean is "performance mod"  should be fun getting to 60 2secs before you :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> vlastan,to avoid "cheating" i take it what you mean is "performance mod"  should be fun getting to 60 2secs before you :wink:


Cheating means that you have it and I don't :wink:

So no NOS.

You wouldn't get as much as 2 secs before me, but maybe 1.5 sec. But don't use any NOS and then we can see. In fact we could try this out as we get 3 runs. Just don't use the NOS once to see the difference it makes. :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> As things turned out: I had to fly to the cotinent pretty pronto a week ago, so I will be in this country over the GTI weekend.
> 
> If anyone wants to display their TT at a 4-ringed club, please PM me for details


PM sent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > As things turned out: I had to fly to the cotinent pretty pronto a week ago, so I will be in this country over the GTI weekend.
> ...


And replied ...


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

If any of you are still going on the Sunday, I'll be there as well with both hats on.

Come and have a chat if you like, as I will be on the CGTI West Sussex stand, which will feature a number of Corrados, Mk2 Golf GTI's and even a silver RS2!

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, i hope you'll have better weather than we have atm: it's throwing it down :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Will be there tomorrow and Sunday morning before heading home at lunch.

PM tonight for mobile number if you want to meet up.


----------

